# i wana quit my job



## rovin (Jan 16, 2016)

hi i joined on nov 25 th i hold an clerk visa i am not happy with this job and struggling and the management attitude is very bad i want to quit and go back to india as i dont like the job i have told my manager i want to quit but he keeps ignoring on offer letter it was mentioned if termination is from the empolyee renumeration and visa cost will have to be paid partially but in contract nothing is mentioned im very tenssed as i do not like the job please help me


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

It's written the same in my offer letter though nothing mentioned in contract anything like that, plus if you want to go back for good, you could just email the management with 30 days time of leaving the place, they have to accept it and make sure you do it from your personal email not official so something happens so you have something in hand as an evident.


----------



## rovin (Jan 16, 2016)

passport is with them


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rovin said:


> passport is with them


go to the ministry of labour. http://www.mol.gov.ae/molwebsite/en/about-us/locations/labour-offices.aspx

It is illegal for them to keep your passport or to charge you for visa fees (even if it was mentioned in the offer letter).

If you resign you may get a labour ban for 6 to 12 months (not sure if it is even applicable with the new law in place) - but this should not be a concern for you since you are going back home.


----------

